# Summer sweater



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

Tried this for my DIL. She said she loved it and I could make a dozen more! Thought I would share.


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

So Pretty !!!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Very pretty sweater, and a beautiful model.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful woman and sweater.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

She is right, one in every color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful sweater & DIL


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Your daughter-in-law looks beautiful in the lovely sweater you knit for her. Love her radiant smile.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice :thumbup: beautiful model


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is lovely! So is the model.


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you. This was a first I have done for her. My son was amazed. He couldn't believe I had done this.


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

Is this a free pattern? Gorgeous!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Tcantwell said:


> Tried this for my DIL. She said she loved it and I could make a dozen more! Thought I would share.


Is the name of this top "Summer Sweater"?
I really like it - - - and it is VERY WELL DONE...... :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## ALOUETTE (Feb 13, 2013)

I would like the pattern of the summer sweater.What kind of "cool"yarn do you recommend?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice! The perfect summer top!


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Both are beautiful! She could be a model!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

I got the book called inspiration from Annie's and knitted it in Caron spa soft bamboo blend yarn.


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Love the colour pertty well done


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

Tcantwell said:


> I got the book called inspiration from Annie's and knitted it in Caron spa soft bamboo blend yarn.


Is that the whole title? I can't find it. Annie's Attic? Thank you.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your sweater is gorgeous and your daughter-in-law is stunning!! She could be a model!!!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. She looks gorgeous in that. Perfect color for her complexion.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Suits her very well... Can we get a link to pattern , please..? I was just about to look for summer top patterns... Great timing!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful -- daughter-in-law and the sweater.


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

Beautiful sweater and DIL. Are all KP relatives great looking?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely top and daughter in law. Very pretty


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

I did get the book at Annie's attic, looked and can't find it now, but it is made by Schachenmayr multicolor collection No. 053 Inspiration. Hope this helps. The book has quite a few patterns I want to make!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

She looks fabulous in that perfect looking sweater!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Very pretty and stunning "model"!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and beautiful model. Nice work


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Tcantwell said:


> Tried this for my DIL. She said she loved it and I could make a dozen more! Thought I would share.


please make one for me. very pretty. I will see if I can find pattern. What are you making now? Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

Working on a dress with the same type of yarn as the top, but for my granddaughter .


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 11, 2013)

WOW! That is the perfect pattern for her. She looks lovely, and the sweater is great.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great summer top. And she is gorgeous.
Did she give you the colors she would like??
Great job


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful work on a beautiful girl, that color really suits her so well


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty sweater,fantastic work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

beautiful model and beautiful sweater.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful sweater


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

She looks great and so does this sweater you made. I guess you will be busy making her those dozen she wants.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Very pretty and the colour suits her very well.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I was searching for this book and have come up with....Schachenmayr Nomotto Inspiration No. 53 Elann carries this one


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Your DIL is beautiful. The your work looks very good and she looks good in it.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Love the sweater and DIL are beautiful!


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

They are BoTH beautiful!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Kiss Marianne (Jun 15, 2013)

Lovely! The model too!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

it lovely!! i'll have one as well!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful DIL and beautiful sweater! Where did you get the pattern in English?


----------



## Judy.G (May 18, 2011)

Love it. Can you post the pattern?


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

I would like to have the pattern too. Is it available online?


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

The girl looks like a professional model in the lovely sweater. Both are just gorgeous!


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

I think even my fussy daughter would love that!! Beautiful!


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

It is beautiful....I would love to make them for my daughters, but looked on Annie's for the pattern but could not find it. Could you guide me.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Your DIL is beautiful and I agree - you need to make one in every color - can you share the pattern - I would love to make this sweater for my DIL


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

The sweater and the model are both gorgeous! Great work on the sweater.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very pretty. Love the color and it looks cool. Pretty dil too.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Wonderful sweater and she looks great in it


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

To be repetitive, Beautiful!


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> I was searching for this book and have come up with....Schachenmayr Nomotto Inspiration No. 53 Elann carries this one[/
> 
> Thank you. The book is on clearance from Elann.com. $3.56. Ship and handling to US is $5. I ordered it. Would liked to have been able to see inside but the price is right!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

perfect yarn choice for the pattern and very professionally knit. Your DIl looks stunning in it! One in every color? Why not! Joan 8060


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice tunic! Love the color & the open stitch pattern!
You too, should do some modeling! 
Very pretty.


----------



## irishokie (May 21, 2013)

I,too, would love the pattern. Can you tell me where to find it. Thanks.

Peggy


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

I also agree, your DIL could be a model. The sweater is so pretty and my mind just started racing about all the pretty yarn you could use for this pattern. You can have fun making them in every color.


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

It looks perfect! Nice job.


----------



## jean-bordergirl (Feb 24, 2013)

What a beautiful sweater. Where can I find the pattern? Would like to make it for my DIL too!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful sweater & model.


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> I was searching for this book and have come up with....Schachenmayr Nomotto Inspiration No. 53 Elann carries this one


I looked at élann and could not find it. Would love to take a look if anyone finds it. I checked amazon also


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

wow! stunningly beautiful model and jumper.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

She looks great in your sweater, very nice work!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely knitting and such a beautiful lady!!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Lovely sweater ...and I'm thinking your DIL would look good in anything!!!


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

A beautiful sweater on a beautiful girl!!!!!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful sweater, love the color and the pattern. Is it on Ravelry? Would like to try it.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

lovely sweater well knitted


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks great on her. What a pretty woman! Beautiful skin tone!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Both are gorgeous! I like the way the sweater looks like waves. Great job :thumbup:


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Lovely sweater and DIL. Both are just gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Very pretty. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

Lovely. Now if I were just her size.......


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Both are gorgeous! Happy knitting on all the others!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Tcantwell said:


> Tried this for my DIL. She said she loved it and I could make a dozen more! Thought I would share.


Beautiful! And the sweater's nice, too! She wears it very well.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

love it


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Love it! The sweater looks great!!!


----------



## Kiss Marianne (Jun 15, 2013)

Thankyou your reply.


----------



## Blueathlone (Aug 10, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. Beautiful woman too.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

You have a beautiful daughter, and the sweater is lovely.


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

So lovely, both DIL and the summer top. Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweater & model !!


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

I feel so stupid! I looked in Annie's yesterday for the book Inspiration that I got the sweater pattern out of and couldn't find it. Open my e-mail this morning and in one from Annie's, there was the very same book I had looked for.


----------



## irishokie (May 21, 2013)

So what is the "Annie's book" that you're speaking of?


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful, both sweater and model!


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

Love the sweater and I agree - beautiful model


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

It is a book in Annie's attic, it is called Inspiration, multicolor collection by Schachenmayr #053


----------



## ALOUETTE (Feb 13, 2013)

Well put the pattern on please.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

She's so cute & I love the top !


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I just checked on Annie's Attic. It is NOT the same book that is available at Elann however it is the book that the pattern is in. The book is $9.99 and the shipping to Canada is $14.95. Sure makes for an expensive book. Sorry goes out to anyone that ordered the one from Elann "Schachenmayr Nomotto Inspiration #53


----------



## regina7430 (Jul 31, 2011)

Great sweater!


----------



## regina7430 (Jul 31, 2011)

Great sweater!


----------



## Sylviatjetton (Sep 12, 2011)

Great looking cooler sweater!


----------



## lindakindel (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh! It is lovely. Nice color for you.


----------



## ALOUETTE (Feb 13, 2013)

Where is a free pattern for a similar sweater?


----------



## doodle7272 (Jun 22, 2013)

opps, found the info re: annie's


----------



## doodle7272 (Jun 22, 2013)

thanks hope annie doesn't sell out!!


----------



## doodle7272 (Jun 22, 2013)

when, and if, I get mine, will check on "out of print" status


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

It's beautiful ....and really suits your beautiful DIL x


----------



## oliviarosen (Apr 18, 2013)

So beautiful!


----------



## otis44 (Nov 29, 2011)

808149
Multicolor Collection found on Annies Attic. It's a book for $9.99


----------



## otis44 (Nov 29, 2011)

called Inspiration the book


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Nice work! And nice young lady! Love your 3-raccoon avatar, too.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! thanks for sharing your beautiful sweater - your DIL looks fantastic in it!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

It's lovely, no wonder she liked it!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I agree with the others here, both are beautiful.


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you all and my DIL thanks you too. I used to be a wild life rehaber, that's why my avatar, love raccoons!


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

beautiful sweater, beautiful dil. 

shelia
nc


----------



## Smccar (Jun 1, 2012)

It is a beautiful sweater, with beautiful stitching and a gorgeous young woman who is modeling it . I would love to make this sweater but I am confused by where to find the pattern. I have looked on both the elann site and the Annie's site. If any one has the following information to clarify, I would be most appreciative. 
Exact name of pattern, exact title of book. Which inspiration number book is it? Many thanks


----------



## Smccar (Jun 1, 2012)

multicolor collection by Schachenmayr #053 at Annie's. I could see the exact name but one of the images provided seems to be the same. 

Never mind to my previous question.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful top! And your DIL is gorgeous.

Hazel


----------



## sheinrich44 (Feb 17, 2012)

Beautiful. Was it pretty easy? I like the yarn you used too.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice---cute model!!!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful, both dil and the sweater


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow!!, and it fits you perfectly. I love the colour.

Ramona


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Whoa!
Both my girls would love that!
Including some nieces and great nieces.....
Very pretty!


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Is this the yarn you used? It looks like a beautiful yarn to work with. It has a nice drape to the sweater.

http://www.naturallycaron.com/shade_cards/spa_sh.html


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, that is the yarn I used. As you can guess I used the sunshine.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I tried too. Can't get the pattern. Elann doesn't recognize it.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

The Annie's Attic site just returned me to this forum.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

The sweater is lovely and so is she


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

No luck on Amazon or Ravelry.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

beautiful both the top and your dil.


----------



## sheinrich44 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am so totally frustrated in trying to find the magazine, I'm ready to forget it. I have looked and looked at Annie's and cannot find it. I saw the magazine by googling it but could only order it in German or French. English is my only language.


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

Went onto Annie's catalog on the Internet . Item #808149. Hope this helps.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

for those having trouble finding this book.....I just typed in"Inspirations multicolor collection and found Webs do carry it but it is backordered....Black Sheep Co. also carry it.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## sheinrich44 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am so totally frustrated in trying to find the magazine, I'm ready to forget it. I have looked and looked at Annie's and cannot find it. I saw the magazine by googling it but could only order it in German or French. English is my only language.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Fabulous sweater and your daughter is stunning.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Schachenmayr Nomotto Inspiration No. 53 Elann 

Will try to locate...would like to knit this for a niece.


----------



## sheinrich44 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the item number. That did the trick. I'm amazed you found it at all! I hope I can do as beautiful a job as you did.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

this is not the book you are looking for


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> Schachenmayr Nomotto Inspiration No. 53 Elann
> 
> Will try to locate...would like to knit this for a niece.


this is not the same book. do not order through Elann for it


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

All is lovely! Yes, that would be great in several colors! She is so correct in that!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

What a beautiful summer sweater! She looks great in it - - no wonder she would take a dozen more.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Soooo pretty and summery


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice you did a great job :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

That's a beautiful sweater!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Tcantwell said:


> Tried this for my DIL. She said she loved it and I could make a dozen more! Thought I would share.


Just lovely! and is that your DIL?? what a georgous gal!


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Verry pretty! Care to share the pattern?  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice! Beautiful model too!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Oh so pretty, and the model is gorgeous.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Youlanda (Jun 8, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Pretty sweater and the color is perfect for her.


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice!! I'd love the instructions.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I love it. It looks great on her! You did an amazing job.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

sagerb said:


> Very nice!! I'd love the instructions.


I have just found the magazine at Annie's Catalog: The sweater in question is shown in the bottom row of pictures.

I believe this is the link:

http://www.anniescatalog.com/image.html?prod_id=100886&mode=gallery


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Pretty sweater on a beautiful model.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful sweater.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

very pretty and delicate and I love it.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Both are very pretty!


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful sweater on a beautiful girl.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

It's lovely - so is your DIL!


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Please share your pattern with us. Would like to make one for myself. Thanks.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

That is so beautiful. You are very talented. rlmayknit


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I have just found the magazine at Annie's Catalog: The sweater in question is shown in the bottom row of pictures.
> 
> I believe this is the link:
> 
> http://www.anniescatalog.com/image.html?prod_id=100886&mode=gallery


Thanks for the link. I can see the sweater now, but can't find the button to download/buy the pattern.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

It is beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Beautiful model and top.


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

That is beautiful! You did a great job.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

carolyn tolo said:


> Thanks for the link. I can see the sweater now, but can't find the button to download/buy the pattern.


You have to sign up for an account with them in order to view and download. It is free. Hope that helps.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely lady. beautiful sweater


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

It is very nice!


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you all for all the lovely comments on both my DIL and the sweater!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

what an amazing sweater its just beautiful as is the model!


----------

